# 50/50 t-shirt dye migration



## spiritwear4u (Aug 22, 2008)

I ran a job on FOTL 50/50 royal t-shirts. The shirts came back with dye migration. Do i need to use a !00% poly ink on 50/50 now? I never had this problem in the past. Could it be that the white ink was not cured enough and dye migration happened? Baffled


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

We screenprint onto 100% polyester T-s, we cure at 320 c, if you overcure at a higher temperature the print colour migrates. 

Never printed on FOL 50/50 but could be over curing rather than under curing.


----------

